
Google charges for YouTube ads even when viewed by robots - aresant
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/53ac3fd0-604e-11e5-a28b-50226830d644.html#axzz3mUmBOpKn
======
aresant
And a link to the study directly
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1507.08874v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1507.08874v1.pdf)

